
The $1,000 CPM - mgdo
https://medium.com/@hankgreen/the-1-000-cpm-f92717506a4b#.m8fgorpyp
======
pedalpete
I think the author has a misunderstanding of the market.

Movie theatres and TV can charge so much not only due to the quality/type of
content, but also because of the audience expectations.

YouTube and the like are a 'consume random bits of content' platform. The
customer expectation is to not pay directly. The advertisers are paying what
the market values the content at.

I've been sent links to videos on (I think) Vimeo which had a paywall. $5 for
something. I didn't pay it. Was the quality of content worth it? I have no
idea. It clearly didn't grab me enough, and looking at the vimeo logo, I am
trained to consider that a platform of free content.

Netflix is completely different, even though I'm sitting at the same computer
consuming media. I expect to pay a monthly fee. If Netflix popped up and told
me I had to pay for premium content, I'd probably not watch it. That's not
what they sold me on.

When I go to a theatre (once every 3 years or so) I expect to pay. I don't
expect to sit through 30 minutes of advertisements. Growing up without ads in
theatres, the unspoken agreement was that I would pay for the content and not
be interrupted by ads.

So, $1000 CPM? Nice headline, but not realistic in the way the author is
suggesting.

